# my drawings!!!



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

this is my aribian-









this is my quarter horse-









this is my runnig horse(i suck at feet lol)-










this is my friends horse slick-









this is my friend at a show i can not draw a face ether -









and a race horse-


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Very good! I love all the detail.


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

thank you. i have not drawn in a long time so im just starting to get back in to it


----------



## HorseAtHeart (Apr 15, 2009)

They are really good! You might want to put some shading on them though, that might make them more realistic.


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

well i did do shading but my scanner dose not read it. they look sooo muck better in person.. but thank you for the tip


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 16, 2009)

wow, they're great


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

thank you =)


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I love your style of drawing!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I actually REALLY like that the rider doesn't have a face. Very good job!


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

riccil0ve said:


> I actually REALLY like that the rider doesn't have a face. Very good job!


 
lol its soo hard to draw a human face,


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

I completely agree! I can draw a horse any day but make me draw a face and BLEH!!! 

Your piccehs are really nice! Well done! Nicely in proportion and you've chosen nice angles for the horses and riders.. and you've kept the angles consistent which is great to see.

Also LOVE your halter in the first picture. Not many people think to do different things like that.. often people draw them as if they are literally attatched to the horse- yours is fantastic!


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

welshpony15 said:


> I completely agree! I can draw a horse any day but make me draw a face and BLEH!!!
> 
> Your piccehs are really nice! Well done! Nicely in proportion and you've chosen nice angles for the horses and riders.. and you've kept the angles consistent which is great to see.
> 
> Also LOVE your halter in the first picture. Not many people think to do different things like that.. often people draw them as if they are literally attatched to the horse- yours is fantastic!


 
thank you. a lot of people do draw halters that way it took me a long time to get it just right. thank you i really appreciate it


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

your drawings are really nice. I like the one with the rider because it it is so in proportion. usually if I draw a rider onto a horse it looks way to small and weird lol.


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

lol just keep practising and you will get it


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

wow! those are really cool!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

those are all great


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

thank you =)


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

barrelracingchik101 said:


> lol its soo hard to draw a human face,


I totally can't draw human faces either!


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

Liz Norris said:


> I totally can't draw human faces either!


 
i know its almost impossible lol


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

here are some more 























































http://tinypic.com/r/von5nr/5


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are soo good!


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

gotxhorses said:


> Those are soo good!


thank you


----------



## NikkiB (Jun 26, 2009)

nice job. -and if you could see the feet on the horses I draw, you wouldn't feel nearly so bad. lol =P


----------



## MegaBraden (Jun 27, 2009)

wow, those are AWESOME!


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

NikkiB said:


> nice job. -and if you could see the feet on the horses I draw, you wouldn't feel nearly so bad. lol =P


lol its just so hard to get the right look to them =)


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

MegaBraden said:


> wow, those are AWESOME!


thank you =)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i wish i could draw a person! i can draw a horse, but when it comes to people, i cant do it lol. awsome pictures.


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

reining girl said:


> i wish i could draw a person! i can draw a horse, but when it comes to people, i cant do it lol. awsome pictures.


like i can draw the body but when it comes to the face it all goes down hill lol


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

if anyone wantsi can draw there horse. just choose a pic that you want done and it will be done in about 3 hours.. free of charge =) im not realy good at doing appaloosas but i will try, i can do horse and rider but i can not do the riders face cuz its almost impossable for me


----------

